# How to enable DRI on Intel using FreeBSD 12-CURRENT with x.org ?



## Manuel L (May 24, 2018)

Hi hello dear friends, I have almost setting up my FreeBSD Laptop (Lenovo U410 Laptop) but it seems the Intel
HD 4000 it is a little bit slow on KDE4 (I used before TrueOS and it was fast), I have added the following line on x.org:
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver     "intel"
EndSection
```
Also I have setup the video driver on loader.conf and rc.conf but I think that I may be missing DRI acceleration on X.org. What will I need to add on the driver-intel.conf to enable DRI?


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

Just remove your driver-intel.conf file, Xorg will detect Hasswell graphics correctly by itself on startup.
Since the video driver isn't required to boot, it's better placed in /etc/rc.conf like this:

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
and remove whatever you have in your /boot/loader.conf to load the driver.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2018)

Regarding the use of -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Manuel L (May 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Regarding the use of -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



Good point SirDice I didn't know this but I will take care of your information. Even I have told this before, I will aware about this thanks so much !/


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2018)

I encourage you to try the 11.2-BETA instead. The required changes for the new Intel drivers have been added to it. And you can keep it updated with freebsd-update(8) when the release is finalized.


----------



## VladiBG (May 25, 2018)

Add the user who will run Xorg to the video group to enable 3D acceleration when available.


----------



## scottro (May 25, 2018)

I have a page on this.  Covers CURRENT, doesn't mention 11.2, though it should work with that as well. I haven't gotten around to testing yet.  http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html  goes through the steps.


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

TS says he has HD4000, so that's IvyBridge generation graphics and supported by FreeBSD 11.1's i915km driver .
No need to run CURRENT or 11.2-Beta if it's just for the graphics.
The regular i915kms driver in the base system of CURRENT should work as well and it's not neccessary to install/build the drm-next-kmod driver.

SirDice How's that on 11.2-BETA? Has the drm-next-kmod driver replaced the "regular" i915kms driver?


----------



## Manuel L (May 26, 2018)

Thanks so much to all of you guys ! but the fixed the problem doing other things (just to turn off the debug on loader.conf), anyway I will take care of what all of you say but I will be using this computer/laptop with FreeBSD-12-CURRENT it became as a stable!.


----------

